# How many chickens in my coop



## dpappas319 (Jun 26, 2012)

Y coop is 4 foot square. 7 foot tall. 3 levels. With a 4 foot sq x 8 ft long. Run. How many hens should fit in this comfortably. I put 2 10 week old Golden buffs in so far.


----------



## silkieboy123 (Jul 9, 2012)

I would say 4-5 hens


----------



## dpappas319 (Jun 26, 2012)

Ok. Thanks. I woke up this morning and one of mine were dead feathers everywhere and the hole back end of the chicken was ripped open. I wasent sure if the other chicken could of killed it or if something got it. In the process of making sure nothing can get under the fence.


----------



## silkieboy123 (Jul 9, 2012)

U probably have rodents like ferrets or mice or ***** eatin them I am sorry for you loss what kind of hens do u have


----------



## dpappas319 (Jun 26, 2012)

They were golden buffs. And now the one that's left is trying to escape.


----------



## silkieboy123 (Jul 9, 2012)

Well my silkies dig under there coop so I put cinder blocks on each corner then I put 4x4 under the lip and they dnt escape any more


----------



## earl (Aug 15, 2012)

just going by by the size of your run, 32 square feet, you have roon for three large fowl or about six bantams. 
the rule of thumb is 5 square feet of coop space and ten square foot of run space for large fowl you can cut that in half for bantams,,,, remember this is just a rule of thumb, if your birds seem cramped or are fighting and or stressed, you must make adjustments


----------

